# Anderer Kühler für 1080 Ti



## RtZk (6. Januar 2018)

*Anderer Kühler für 1080 Ti*

Hallo, 

mein 1080 Ti Modell hat nicht gerade den besten Kühler und ist dementsprechend nicht so leise (Lüfterkurve bereits angepasst und PT gesenkt). 
Ich habe noch eine PCGH (Mai 17) von letztem Jahr rum liegen und da wurde der Founders Edition Kühler durch andere Kühler ersetzt und auf Passbarkeit getestet, da haben folgende halbwegs gepasst:

Arctic Acclero Xtreme IV 300 Watt
Arctic Acclero Xtreme III (mit Einschränkungen)  300 Watt
Raijintek Morpheus 2 (mit Einschränkungen) 360 Watt
Und noch ein paar für mich uninteressante Hybrid Lösungen und Kühler die nicht mehr produziert werden. 

Mit Einschränkungen ist gemeint, dass man Einzelteile aufkleben muss. 

Wie kann man die Kühlleistung von den Kühlern so sehen? Der Xtreme IV mag zwar ohne Einschränkungen funktionieren, aber 300 Watt hören sich für mich ziemlich knapp an, da mein Modell bei 120% PT 300 Watt zieht. 
Da hört sich der Morpheus 2 schon besser an mit seinen 360 Watt Kühlleistung. Allerdings verstehe ich nicht so wirklich das Problem der Installierung beim Morpheus, da er laut dem Bild in der PCGH doch vollständig die Platine bedeckt, oder liegt er nicht auf? 
Und wie sieht es mit Lüftern aus die man dafür braucht?
Ach ja wie sieht es denn mit der Slothöhe aus? Sind es dann 3 oder 4 ?


----------



## Ralle@ (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anderer Kühler für 1080 Ti*

Der Extreme 4 kann eine 2 GHZ 1080 TI gut kühlen (67 - 71°, je nach Game) und ist dabei leise. Beachten musst beim Accelero halt dass der eine Backplate hat die 1 Slot braucht und wenn er wirklich effektiv kühlen sollen, dann braucht er 4 Slots nach unten. Die Lüfter können auch Seitlich Luft anziehen, das verringert aber die Leistung und die Temperatur steigen um etwa 2 - 3° an.

Der Morpheus 2 ist unter den Luftkühlern der King, da kannst mit passenden Lüftern (Noctua NF-F12) gut 5° niedrigere Temps erreichen als mit dem Accelero. Aber er braucht 5 Slots nach unten damit die Lüfter effektiv arbeiten können.


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anderer Kühler für 1080 Ti*

Die angegebenen Wattzahlen der Kühler kannst du fast vernachlässigen. Die sind für worst-Case Szenarien gedacht (schlechte Lüfter, heuißes Gehäuse, Dauerlast usw.).
Alle genannten Kühler haben mit einer 1080Ti (sofern passend) absolut keine Probleme.

Der Morpheus ist tatsächlich noch etwas stärker als die Acceleros aber wie gesagt, eine 1080Ti bekommen die alle kalt.


----------



## RtZk (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anderer Kühler für 1080 Ti*

Und was für eine Slot Höhe hat der Morpheus 2 an sich? 2 Slot hat der Kühler laut Beschreibung selbst,  sollten dann ja 3 Slots sein inklusive Lüfter oder? Und hat er dann noch eine Backplate oder könnte ich meine alte weiternutzen, oder gar keine hin machen?


----------



## Ralle82 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anderer Kühler für 1080 Ti*

Wasser keine Option?


----------



## Ralle@ (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anderer Kühler für 1080 Ti*



RtZk schrieb:


> Und was für eine Slot Höhe hat der Morpheus 2 an sich? 2 Slot hat der Kühler laut Beschreibung selbst,  sollten dann ja 3 Slots sein inklusive Lüfter oder? Und hat er dann noch eine Backplate oder könnte ich meine alte weiternutzen, oder gar keine hin machen?



Der Morpheus 2 ist wenn er auf der Karte sitzt 2,5 Slot hoch, mit den Lüftern dann 4 Slot.
Problem daran, wenn direkt drunter eine Karte sitzt, können die Lüfter nicht gut Luft ansaugen, deshalb sollte man einen Slot unter den Lüftern frei lassen, dann sind wir bei 5 Slots für die Grafikkarte. Dafür ist es dann das beste was man mit Luftkühlung erreichen kann. Wenn dein Foto vom System aktuell ist, wirst keine Probleme mit den Accelero oder Morpheus 2 bekommen.

Ich persönlich bin total happy mit meiner AiO Modifikation.
Eine H105 (Pumpe gedrosselt auf 5V) + Kraken G10 Halterung, dazu 2 Silent Wings 3 (ebenfalls auf 5 oder 7V gedrosselt) und schon hast eine sehr leise und effiziente Kühllösung. Einzig die VRM und VRAM ist bei Karten ohne Grundplatte ein Problem aber meine Strix verfügt über eine.


----------



## RtZk (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anderer Kühler für 1080 Ti*



Ralle82 schrieb:


> Wasser keine Option?



Nein, eine richtige ist mir zu teuer und eine Aio kommt mir nicht ins Haus und ich habe ehrlich gesagt auch keine Lust auf Wartung.


----------



## RtZk (29. März 2018)

*AW: Anderer Kühler für 1080 Ti*

Ich krame diesen Thread noch einmal raus, ich habe noch mal über das Ganze nachgedacht und tendiere jetzt eher zu diesem Kühler Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland , die Frage, die sich allerdings stellt, ist, ob die Karte dann wirklich in dieses Gehäuse passt Fractal Design Meshify C Dark Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ( da ich mein Gehäuse wechseln will).
Der Kühler ist zwar offiziell 288mm lang und in das Gehäuse passen 315mm Grafikkarten, aber sind die 315mm mit oder ohne verbaute Gehäuselüfter, dann könnte das ganze knapp werden und stimmen die 288mm auch wirklich, denn z.B bei meinem momentanen KFA2 Kühler stimmen die Angaben nicht, da so ein optisches Teil die Karte noch ca. 2cm länger macht.


----------



## RtZk (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Anderer Kühler für 1080 Ti*

Habe den Kühler (Morpheus 2) und ein neues Gehäuse nun seit ein paar Wochen, bin aber ehrlich gesagt sehr enttäuscht, das einzige was wirklich viel besser wurde ist die Lautstärke. Die Kühlleistung ist jedoch quasi nicht besser als die des alten Kühlers (KFA2 Exoc), was ohne OC nach 2 Stunden Subnautica bei 1200rpm (von 1500rpm Noctua NF-F12) bei 76 Grad endet, alles was ich im Internet jedoch gefunden habe zeigt Temperaturen unter 60 Grad, am Gehäuse liegt es sicherlich nicht, da das Meshify vorne und oben extrem offen ist. 
Ich wüsste auch nicht was beim Einbau falsch gelaufen sein könnte, eigentlich müssten die Temperaturen viel höher sein, wenn ich vergessen hätte eine Folie abzuziehen, oder? 
Vielleicht hat ja noch irgendjemand eine Idee, aber ich bin gerade ziemlich ratlos.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Anderer Kühler für 1080 Ti*

Schrauben fest genug angezogen?


----------



## Narbennarr (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Anderer Kühler für 1080 Ti*

das scheint zu viel zu sein. was macht sie denn im idle?


----------



## RtZk (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Anderer Kühler für 1080 Ti*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> das scheint zu viel zu sein. was macht sie denn im idle?



25 Grad bei 145 rpm.



Zeitdieb13 schrieb:


> Schrauben fest genug angezogen?



Müssten die Temps dann nicht deutlich schlechter sein? Ich werde es nachher aber auf jedenfall mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Narbennarr (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Anderer Kühler für 1080 Ti*

die idle temp passt, oft kann man darüber auf eine fehlmontage schließen.
ich würde dennoch nochmal prüfen ob das teil richtig und gleichmäßig fest montiert ist. Finde die Temps zu hoch


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Anderer Kühler für 1080 Ti*

Nicht unbedingt. Hatte das Prob bei meinem Graka block das sich 1-2 schrauben immer wieder etwas gelockert haben das waren dann so ein bis 2-3 grad. Am Anfang wo ich nicht wuste wie fest die müssen, war der erste durchgang(benchmark) 55 grad und 10 min später gleicher Benchmark Notaus.


----------



## blautemple (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Anderer Kühler für 1080 Ti*

Bei 76 Grad mit der Drehzahl muss etwas bei der Montage schief gelaufen sein


----------



## EyRaptor (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Anderer Kühler für 1080 Ti*

Ich finde die Temperaturen auchzu hoch.
Deswegen hab ich jetzt einen gegentest gemacht (allerdings mit einer 980ti).

980ti unter dem Morpheus mit 2x Silentwings 3 @1,5Ghz und ca. 330W Verbrauch in Witcher 3 4k ca. 64C°

Edit: hab vegessen zu erwähnen, dass ich Flüssigmetall statt normaler wlp verwendet hab
Edit2: ... und ich hab ein offenes Gehäuse, damit sind die Ergebnisse kaum zu gebrauchen, sry.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RtZk (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Anderer Kühler für 1080 Ti*



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Ich finde die Temperaturen auchzu hoch.
> Deswegen hab ich jetzt einen gegentest gemacht (allerdings mit einer 980ti).
> 
> 980ti unter dem Morpheus mit 2x Silentwings 3 @1,5Ghz und ca. 330W Verbrauch in Witcher 3 4k ca. 64C°
> ...



250 Watt vs 330 Watt ist aber auch wieder ein sehr großer Unterschied, den macht die Flüssigmetallpaste nicht wieder wett^^.
Und danke für die Bestätigung.
Ich werde ihn entweder heute oder morgen erst mal noch mal neu anziehen und sollte das nichts helfen ihn komplett neu montieren und dann noch mal berichten.


----------



## RtZk (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Anderer Kühler für 1080 Ti*

So habe den Kühler fester angezogen —> keine Veränderung
Kühler komplett neu montiert und etwas weniger WLP verwendet —> keine Veränderung
Gehäuse ist weder von außen noch von innen warm, sprich ein Hitzestau kann es nicht sein.
Bleiben die Lüfter, aber was soll an diesen schlecht sein? 
Ach ja kann es die CPU sein die die GPU aufheizt (wobei ich das weniger glaube)?


----------



## Narbennarr (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Anderer Kühler für 1080 Ti*

Lüfter richtig rum montiert? seltsam...


----------



## EyRaptor (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Anderer Kühler für 1080 Ti*



RtZk schrieb:


> So habe den Kühler fester angezogen —> keine Veränderung
> Kühler komplett neu montiert und etwas weniger WLP verwendet —> keine Veränderung
> Gehäuse ist weder von außen noch von innen warm, sprich ein Hitzestau kann es nicht sein.
> Bleiben die Lüfter, aber was soll an diesen schlecht sein?
> Ach ja kann es die CPU sein die die GPU aufheizt (wobei ich das weniger glaube)?



Das glaube ich ehrlichgesagt nicht, da der CPU Kühler die Luft sofort hinten aus dem Gehäuse schaufelt.

Wie steuerst du die Lüfter?


----------



## RtZk (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Anderer Kühler für 1080 Ti*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Lüfter richtig rum montiert? seltsam...



Ja sind richtig rum.



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Das glaube ich ehrlichgesagt nicht, da der CPU Kühler die Luft sofort hinten aus dem Gehäuse schaufelt.
> Wie steuerst du die Lüfter?



Lüftersteuerung Afterburner, mithilfe eines Adapters kann man die beiden Lüfter an die GPU anschließen.

Wäre es möglich das meine GPU einfach nur ein Montagsmodell ist sprich das sie eben ziemlich warm wird?


----------



## azzih (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Anderer Kühler für 1080 Ti*

Kühlerwechsel würd ich ehrlich gesagt vermeiden. Problem ist auch das quasi alle erhältlichen Ersatzkühler auf zig jahre alten Designs beruhen die kritische Bauteile wie die Spannungswandler nicht gescheit mitkühlen. Sowas wie der Arctic mit der Rückseitigen Kühlung wäre mir zu risky, man liest immer wieder von sehr heissen Spannungswandlern bei dem Kühler.

Dazu verliert man teilweise Garantie und sowieso die Gewährleistung. Und man investiert Kohle die man besser beim Kauf der Karte direkt mit eingeplant hätte.


----------



## RtZk (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Anderer Kühler für 1080 Ti*



azzih schrieb:


> Kühlerwechsel würd ich ehrlich gesagt vermeiden. Problem ist auch das quasi alle erhältlichen Ersatzkühler auf zig jahre alten Designs beruhen die kritische Bauteile wie die Spannungswandler nicht gescheit mitkühlen. Sowas wie der Arctic mit der Rückseitigen Kühlung wäre mir zu risky, man liest immer wieder von sehr heissen Spannungswandlern bei dem Kühler.
> 
> Dazu verliert man teilweise Garantie und sowieso die Gewährleistung. Und man investiert Kohle die man besser beim Kauf der Karte direkt mit eingeplant hätte.



Ehm, die "kritischen Bauteile" werden alle ausreichend gekühlt (mittels Alu Kühlkörper auf jedem dieser Teile) und der Morpheus 2 ist längst drauf. Der Grund warum ich diese Karte gekauft habe war, weil ich mir überlegt hatte eventuell eine Custom Wakü zu bauen und durch das Referenz PCB findet man eben problemlos einen Wasserkühler und Alternativ auch einen besseren Luftkühler. Die Garantie ist mir egal, das Ding würde eh nach Asien geschickt werden und da würde es wohl mehr als einen Monat dauern. Mein Problem ist eher, dass er nicht so kühlt wie er sollte.



RtZk schrieb:


> Habe den Kühler (Morpheus 2) und ein neues Gehäuse nun seit ein paar Wochen, bin aber ehrlich gesagt sehr enttäuscht, das einzige was wirklich viel besser wurde ist die Lautstärke. Die Kühlleistung ist jedoch quasi nicht besser als die des alten Kühlers (KFA2 Exoc), was ohne OC nach 2 Stunden Subnautica bei 1200rpm (von 1500rpm Noctua NF-F12) bei 76 Grad endet, alles was ich im Internet jedoch gefunden habe zeigt Temperaturen unter 60 Grad, am Gehäuse liegt es sicherlich nicht, da das Meshify vorne und oben extrem offen ist.
> Ich wüsste auch nicht was beim Einbau falsch gelaufen sein könnte, eigentlich müssten die Temperaturen viel höher sein, wenn ich vergessen hätte eine Folie abzuziehen, oder?
> Vielleicht hat ja noch irgendjemand eine Idee, aber ich bin gerade ziemlich ratlos.


----------



## EyRaptor (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Anderer Kühler für 1080 Ti*

Du könntest das Temperaturtarget im Afterburner mal etwas runter setzten und schauen wie die GPU die Lüfter dann regelt.


----------



## RtZk (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Anderer Kühler für 1080 Ti*



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Du könntest das Temperaturtarget im Afterburner mal etwas runter setzten und schauen wie die GPU die Lüfter dann regelt.



Ich regele die Lüfter über eine eigene Lüfterkurve selbst (50% = 100% , da die alten Lüfter 3000rpm max hatten und die neuen 1500rpm max).


----------



## Narbennarr (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Anderer Kühler für 1080 Ti*

Deine Lüfterkurve passt aber nicht so ganz zu den von dir genannten Daten. Bei 76 Grad rotiert dein Lüfter bei 35%. Da sind vlt. 500 rpm...
GPUs geben nicht immer die korrekte Drehzahl aus, Regel mal übers Mainboard per PWM


----------



## RtZk (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Anderer Kühler für 1080 Ti*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Deine Lüfterkurve passt aber nicht so ganz zu den von dir genannten Daten. Bei 76 Grad rotiert dein Lüfter bei 35%. Da sind vlt. 500 rpm...
> GPUs geben nicht immer die korrekte Drehzahl aus, Regel mal übers Mainboard per PWM



Nein da hast du einen Rechenfehler. 
Die 100% der Software sind 3000rpm, sprich 35% = 1050rpm (die 100% der Lüfter sind hingegen 1500rpm = 50% der Software sprich 35% Software = 70% Lüfterdrehzahl)
Die 1200 rpm waren kurz bei GPU-Z abgelesen, schwankt natürlich auch, da es nur ein paar % (bei der Software)  Unterschied sind


----------



## Narbennarr (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Anderer Kühler für 1080 Ti*

lass die lüfter doch mal ungeregelt laufen, weil wann da nicht nach rpm sondern im prozentualen pwm-pulse geregelt wird, drehen die lüfter schlicht zu langsam

ansonsten keine ahnung was da los ist


----------



## RtZk (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Anderer Kühler für 1080 Ti*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> lass die lüfter doch mal ungeregelt laufen, weil wann da nicht nach rpm sondern im prozentualen pwm-pulse geregelt wird, drehen die lüfter schlicht zu langsam
> 
> ansonsten keine ahnung was da los ist



Ich kann sie entweder von der Graka oder vom Mainboard steuern lassen, was aber beides schlecht ist, da
bei der Graka die Steuerung auf 3000rpm Lüfter ausgelegt ist.
bei dem Mainboard die Temperatursensoren auf dem Mainboard sitzen und somit nichts mit der GPU zu tuen haben.
Deshalb ist meine Art und Weise die einzig sinnvolle Art die Lüfter zu regeln.

Bei dem Absatz darunter geht es mir leider genauso


----------



## janekdaus (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Anderer Kühler für 1080 Ti*



RtZk schrieb:


> Ich kann sie entweder von der Graka oder vom Mainboard steuern lassen, was aber beides schlecht ist, da
> bei der Graka die Steuerung auf 3000rpm Lüfter ausgelegt ist.
> bei dem Mainboard die Temperatursensoren auf dem Mainboard sitzen und somit nichts mit der GPU zu tuen haben.
> Deshalb ist meine Art und Weise die einzig sinnvolle Art die Lüfter zu regeln.
> ...



ich habe auch nen Morpheus 2 auf meiner 980Ti. Ich erreiche maximal 62 Grad bei 1500rp/m und ca. 280-290Watt. 
Wenn ich die Lüfter so niedrig wie möglich (ca. 400rpm regele) wird die Karte nichtmal so warm.. 

Was mir nur noch einfällt ist, dass man bei meinen Lüftern PVM nicht einfach so in Drehzahl umrechnen kann. 
Bei 0% Drehzahl drehen die eloops mit ca 400rp/m, bei 65% bspw. mit 1100rpm. 
hast du die Lüfter mal ungeregelt ans mainboard oder netzteil angeschlossen und geguckt welche temps du dann erreichst..?


----------



## RtZk (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Anderer Kühler für 1080 Ti*



janekdaus schrieb:


> ich habe auch nen Morpheus 2 auf meiner 980Ti. Ich erreiche maximal 62 Grad bei 1500rp/m und ca. 280-290Watt.
> Wenn ich die Lüfter so niedrig wie möglich (ca. 400rpm regele) wird die Karte nichtmal so warm..
> 
> Was mir nur noch einfällt ist, dass man bei meinen Lüftern PVM nicht einfach so in Drehzahl umrechnen kann.
> ...



Ja, musste ich, da der Adpater den man braucht um die Lüfter in die Grafikkarte zustecken erst noch bestellt werden musste, die Temperaturen waren genauso gut wie sie sind, wenn ich jetzt auf 100% gehe (ungeregelt sind sie ja sowieso ebenfalls bei 100%). 
Wenn ich auf 0% einstelle, dann stehen die Lüfter still, so wie sie es auch sollen.


----------



## janekdaus (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Anderer Kühler für 1080 Ti*



RtZk schrieb:


> Ja, musste ich, da der Adpater den man braucht um die Lüfter in die Grafikkarte zustecken erst noch bestellt werden musste, die Temperaturen waren genauso gut wie sie sind, wenn ich jetzt auf 100% gehe (ungeregelt sind sie ja sowieso ebenfalls bei 100%).
> Wenn ich auf 0% einstelle, dann stehen die Lüfter still, so wie sie es auch sollen.



Okay, welche wlp hast du denn benutzt und wie hast du die aufgetragen? 
Habe hier im Forum auch schonmal von nem Fall gelesen, der bei seiner 1080Ti die Unterlegscheiben (Abstandshalter) die eig für Hawai sind benutzt hat, da es anscheinend "besser" gepasst hat... 
Als er die dann abgenommen hat, sind die Temperaturen nochmal 10 Grad runtergegangen...


----------



## RtZk (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Anderer Kühler für 1080 Ti*



janekdaus schrieb:


> Okay, welche wlp hast du denn benutzt und wie hast du die aufgetragen?
> Habe hier im Forum auch schonmal von nem Fall gelesen, der bei seiner 1080Ti die Unterlegscheiben (Abstandshalter) die eig für Hawai sind benutzt hat, da es anscheinend "besser" gepasst hat...
> Als er die dann abgenommen hat, sind die Temperaturen nochmal 10 Grad runtergegangen...



Die die dabei war. Ähm ja ich habe Unterlegscheiben benutzt aber das sind sehr kleine Plastik Teile, kann es daran wirklich liegen? Die Teile sind keine 2mm dick . 
Edit: Ich habe mal in der Anleitung geschaut, da steht es ja^^.
Ich werde es mal ausprobieren auf jedenfall schon mal ein riesen Danke Schön an dich


----------



## janekdaus (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Anderer Kühler für 1080 Ti*



RtZk schrieb:


> Die die dabei war. Ähm ja ich habe Unterlegscheiben benutzt aber das sind sehr kleine Plastik Teile, kann es daran wirklich liegen? Die Teile sind keine 2mm dick .
> Edit: Ich habe mal in der Anleitung geschaut, da steht es ja^^.
> Ich werde es mal ausprobieren auf jedenfall schon mal ein riesen Danke Schön an dich



Also für die 980ti stehen sie bei mir nicht in der anleitung.. 
Ich würde mal stark darauf tippen, dass der Kühler dadurch nicht richtig aufliegt, das würee auch erklären warum die temps zwar hoch, aber nicht viel zu hoch sind..
Durch die wärmelietpaste wird der spalt vermutlich noch einigermaßen geschlossen..

Edit: 
In der aktuellen Anleitung scheint garnicht mehr aufgeführt zu sein für welche gpus man diese unterlegscheibe benötigt..
Ich könnte aber schwören, dass in meiner Anleitung stand, dass man die nur für 380 (x) benutzen muss...

Edit 2:
Schau hier mal auf Seite 5 und 6. 

GTX 1080 Ti + Raijintek Morpheus 2


----------



## RtZk (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Anderer Kühler für 1080 Ti*



janekdaus schrieb:


> Also für die 980ti stehen sie bei mir nicht in der anleitung..
> Ich würde mal stark darauf tippen, dass der Kühler dadurch nicht richtig aufliegt, das würee auch erklären warum die temps zwar hoch, aber nicht viel zu hoch sind..
> Durch die wärmelietpaste wird der spalt vermutlich noch einigermaßen geschlossen..
> 
> ...



Bei mir steht es drinnen, nur für AMD Hawaii. Ja das denke ich auch, ich hoffe es ist der Fehler, dann kühlt der Kühler auch mal richtig


----------



## RtZk (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Anderer Kühler für 1080 Ti*

Ein paar Grad dürfte es ausgemacht haben, bleibt aber immer noch hinter meinen Erwartungen zurück, aber naja so ist es jetzt halt, der Rest liegt vermutlich an der GPU.


----------



## janekdaus (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Anderer Kühler für 1080 Ti*



RtZk schrieb:


> Ein paar Grad dürfte es ausgemacht haben, bleibt aber immer noch hinter meinen Erwartungen zurück, aber naja so ist es jetzt halt, der Rest liegt vermutlich an der GPU.



manchmal summieren sich da ein paar Dinge. Die Abstandshalter haben auf alle Fälle dafür gesorgt, dass die GPU keinen richtigen Kontakt zum Kühler hatte (nur indirekt über die WLP).  
Wenn du bisher nur die mitgelieferte wlp benutzt hast, wäre es evtl. auch noch einen Versuch wert die mal gegen etwas hochwertigeres zu tauschen. Solche WLPs liegen oft Jahrelang in irgendeinem Lager und verändern dadurch ihre Konsistenz und Wärmeleitfähigkeit. 

Alles in allem sollte deine Karte niemals wärmer als 70 Grad werden, wenn du mit den Lüftern nicht weit unter 1000rp/m gehst.. 
Irgendwo muss da der Fehler im System liegen, nen besseren GPU Luftkühler als den Morpheus gibts eigentlich nicht zu kaufen


----------



## RtZk (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Anderer Kühler für 1080 Ti*

Ich habe mal andere benutzt und die hat keinen Unterschied gemacht. 
Die GPU gibt recht viel Spannung eventuell liegt es auch daran (1,062 Vcore unter Last) aber ehrlich gesagt ist mir undervolting zu nervig, da es irgendwie nicht so richtig funktioniert und ständig abstürzt.

Edit: Nun, ich muss meine Aussage bezüglich der Besserung leider Widerrufen, 81° C (bei 100% Lüftergeschwindigkeit) im Superposition Benchmark. Das hat sogar der Mini Kühler der KFA2 Exoc besser hinbekommen. Ebenfalls kommt hinzu, dass der VRAM selbst bei leichter Übertaktung mittlerweile einen Black Screen verursacht. Mittlerweile habe ich echt keine Ahnung mehr. Auch hält die GPU den Boost nicht mehr oben, sondern der Boost kracht nach wenigen Sekunden stark ein (auf ~1830mhz). Vor dem Kühlerumbau hat sie in Spielen wie Crysis 3 auf 1970mhz getaktet. Ich bin mir langsam nicht mehr sicher ob es überhaupt der Kühler ist.


----------



## janekdaus (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Anderer Kühler für 1080 Ti*



RtZk schrieb:


> Ich habe mal andere benutzt und die hat keinen Unterschied gemacht.
> Die GPU gibt recht viel Spannung eventuell liegt es auch daran (1,062 Vcore unter Last) aber ehrlich gesagt ist mir undervolting zu nervig, da es irgendwie nicht so richtig funktioniert und ständig abstürzt.
> 
> Edit: Nun, ich muss meine Aussage bezüglich der Besserung leider Widerrufen, 81° C (bei 100% Lüftergeschwindigkeit) im Superposition Benchmark. Das hat sogar der Mini Kühler der KFA2 Exoc besser hinbekommen. Ebenfalls kommt hinzu, dass der VRAM selbst bei leichter Übertaktung mittlerweile einen Black Screen verursacht. Mittlerweile habe ich echt keine Ahnung mehr. Auch hält die GPU den Boost nicht mehr oben, sondern der Boost kracht nach wenigen Sekunden stark ein (auf ~1830mhz). Vor dem Kühlerumbau hat sie in Spielen wie Crysis 3 auf 1970mhz getaktet. Ich bin mir langsam nicht mehr sicher ob es überhaupt der Kühler ist.



hmm. 
da muss ich auch mal überlegen. Die Karte darf im Leben nicht so heiß werden... 
und das kann eigentlich nur daran liegen, dass der Morpheus nicht richtig auf der Karte aufliegt. Liegen die Außenkanten der 4 "Hexagonalschrauben" den auch direkt auf dem pcb auf?  (hoffe du verstehst was ich meine?). Wenn das der Fall ist, liegt der Kühler sofern der Anpressdruck hoch genug ist auf alle Fälle richtig an...


----------



## RtZk (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Anderer Kühler für 1080 Ti*

Ich bin mir sicher das der Kühler richtig montiert ist, so wie er gerade ist, ich setze im Moment Windows neu auf, weil ich wirklich nicht glaube das es noch am Kühler liegen kann, denn es sind ja mittlerweile nicht nur die Temperaturen.


----------



## janekdaus (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Anderer Kühler für 1080 Ti*



RtZk schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher das der Kühler richtig montiert ist, so wie er gerade ist, ich setze im Moment Windows neu auf, weil ich wirklich nicht glaube das es noch am Kühler liegen kann, denn es sind ja mittlerweile nicht nur die Temperaturen.



wirklich extrem komisch... 
Mir fällt da aktuell auch nichts mehr zu ein...  
Sag auf alle Fälle mal Bescheid, wenn es Fortschritte gibt, wüsste wirklich gern woran das liegen kann...


----------



## EyRaptor (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Anderer Kühler für 1080 Ti*



janekdaus schrieb:


> wirklich extrem komisch...
> Mir fällt da aktuell auch nichts mehr zu ein...



Dann geht es dir jetzt wie Narbennarr und mir.

@RtZk hast du die Karte mal mit geöffnetem Gehäuse  getestet?


----------



## RtZk (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Anderer Kühler für 1080 Ti*



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Dann geht es dir jetzt wie Narbennarr und mir.
> 
> @RtZk hast du die Karte mal mit geöffnetem Gehäuse  getestet?



Kann ich machen so bald ein Spiel installiert ist. Allerdings denke ich das die Temps dann eher schlechter werden, aber ich versuchs.


----------



## EyRaptor (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Anderer Kühler für 1080 Ti*

Versuchen kostet nichts (okay, außer Zeit).

Wenn das nichts hilft, dann ist mir eben noch eine weitere Möglichkeit eingefallen.
Und zwar sind mir bisher schon zwei mal defekte Heatpipes untergekommen (1mal in einem Laptop und 1mal bei meiner alten hd 6870).

Wenn man eine defekte Heatpipe anfasst, dann ist sie an der Wärmequelle sehr warm und richtung Heatsink eher kalt, da die Wärme dann nur über die dünne Kupferhülle abtransportiert werden kann.


----------



## RtZk (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Anderer Kühler für 1080 Ti*

Ich habe keine Ahnung wieso es jetzt so ist, aber jetzt nach dem neu aufsetzen von Windows erreiche ich mit geschlossenem Gehäuse (ohne OC) 65° C bei angeblichen 100% Lüftergeschwindigkeit, allerdings ist das schwer zu glauben das das 100% sind, die nimmt man kaum wahr, diese waren vor dem neu aufsetzen definitiv deutlich lauter.
Mit offenem Gehäuse 60° C.
Das große Aber ist allerdings das der Takt teilweise unter 1800mhz gefallen ist.
Dafür macht die GPU jetzt ohne PT oder Spannungserhöhung +70 Core Glock  mit was vorher nur mit Max PT und Max Vcore ging, was aber nur in knapp unter 1900mhz resultiert. 
Ich bin ehrlich gesagt verwirrt. Ah der Superposition Benchmark hat es nur falsch ausgelesen laut GPU-Z waren es höchsten 1080 rpm. 
Mit erhöhtem PT boosted die Karte mit OC immerhin auf 2ghz.
Aber was zur  Hölle hat Windows mit all dem zu tun???


----------



## Narbennarr (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Anderer Kühler für 1080 Ti*

Also Windows neu aufsetzen hat dir 15-20 Grad gebracht?^^
Kein Plan, vlt hats wirklich die Lüftersteuerung verkackt und da lagen falsche Drehzahlen an (:


----------



## RtZk (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Anderer Kühler für 1080 Ti*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Also Windows neu aufsetzen hat dir 15-20 Grad gebracht?^^
> Kein Plan, vlt hats wirklich die Lüftersteuerung verkackt und da lagen falsche Drehzahlen an (:



Vielleicht hatte ich auch einen Virus drauf, der wie auch immer Hitze erzeugt hat, durch irgendwelche rechenintensive Programme.


----------



## janekdaus (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Anderer Kühler für 1080 Ti*



RtZk schrieb:


> Vielleicht hatte ich auch einen Virus drauf, der wie auch immer Hitze erzeugt hat, durch irgendwelche rechenintensive Programme.



Glaube ich eigentlich nicht, aber windows neu aufsetzen löst manchmal die komischsten Probelme. 

Aber egal was es jetzt war, freut es mich, dass deine Karte jetzt endlich so kühl ist, wie sie es dank Morpheus auch sein sollte...


----------

